# Giant honeycomb mystery



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

_Honeycomb's big, yeah yeah yeah
It's not small, no no no...._

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lt-wood-thousands-bees-freezing-FEBRUARY.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You know what's really fun about these articles? Reading the comments people have made

Now all we need is for a really big bear to show up out of hibernation


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Maybe bees are evolving to tolerate colder climates to increase population.


----------

